# Weird rubbing on carpet



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

My dog has been rubbing himself on the carpet is this normal? I know if he rubs his bum on the carpet it usually mean he has worms but he rubs his face and the side of his body like he is trying to swirl into the carpet it's the oddest thing
any advice would be great 
thanks


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My dog did this outside after he got sprayed by a skunk....but I imagine you'd know if that happened.

Maybe he's bored????


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He might be itchy - check if he got dry skin.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

He may be rubbing his eyes due to allergies. Does he have any discharge or redness of the eyes?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx will do that, and yes she has environmental allergies. Her eyes/muzzle itches so she relieves it by rubbing her face on the carpet(even with 3 benedryl in her!) She loves it when I massage her face/eyes, but of course I don't have the time to to it constantly


> I know if he rubs his bum on the carpet it usually mean he has worms


When dogs rub their bum, it can be an anal sac obstruction, not usually worms.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Agh okay thanks I kit wanted to make sure he was okay, I guess it migt be dry skin? I do live in CO. Can I rub baby oil on him?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you recently have the carpet cleaned or shampooed? Some dogs don't like the smell of clean carpets and are trying to get their own scent on the carpet.


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

Eva does that outside only, usually in a dead animal or a pile of stuff.

Fun.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he might need a bath.

check for fleas and ticks.

food allergies or envinromental allergies.

did you change cleaning agents 
or anything of the sorts???

did you use some chemical in the yard?

did you change anything food wise?

go to the Vet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

treat your dog from the inside out. 


truwrxtacy said:


> Agh okay thanks I kit wanted to make sure he was okay, I guess it migt be dry skin? I do live in CO. Can I rub baby oil on him?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not rub baby oil on the dog.
Give him human grade salmon oil gelcaps(4000mg a day, split between meals) and one gelcap of 400iu of vitamin E daily.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

first off i have to say HELLO!!!! From a coloradan. I miss home a ton. Usually in CO its dry skin but you may want to have him tested for allergies. My dog Riley does this all the time. He's always had some pretty dry skin but since we got stationed in the middle of humidity **** (to me anyway) his skin isn't nearly as dry but he's still itchy. I'll admit i even yell at him when he does uses me rugs or my furniture to scratch himself simply because he does it constantly and the noise starts to grate on my nerves. Kinda like the constant smacking when he licks his paws. But check him for allergies and contact your vet about additives that could help with dry skin and allergies. We used to use fish oil to help with dry skin.


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool I will get some from walmart tonight than. So since he is 80lbs than 3000mg per day? Do I have to bust the gel cap? Or give him the whole thing?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs will eat the gelcaps so I don't have to hide it in cheese or anything. I think they like the flavor.
If you go to Wal-Mart, try to get the best quality they offer(cold water, pure salmon oil), sometimes the knock-offs are shady. If you have Meijers in your area, they have buy one get one free, that is what I usually do when it comes to supplements.
Salmon oil usually comes in 1000mg I give 2 caps a meal and one 400iu vitamin E in the am meal


----------



## truwrxtacy (Oct 29, 2009)

How much do you guys feed your dogs? Currently i'm feeding him one cup (party plastic red cup) of kibble and 7oz of can food per meal. Is that too much or too little? he never finishes it he leaves like 10-15 kibbles. 

It almost seems like my 17lb pug eats more than my GSD lol, tonight my pug ate her dinner, had 2 snacks, and than tried to finish off my GSD's rawhide. My GSD just didn't even finish his dinner and only ate like 1/2 his hide.


----------

